# Size of bump with twins ???!!! Should I be worried??



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi

I am 20 weeks pregnant with twins and alot of people have been saying "oooh your not very big are you" and I must admit I have thought this myself. I dont know if its cos I am quite large anyway ( size 18-20   ) but I am slightly worried now that something might be wrong. Oh the worries never end.

I have got my 20 wek scan on fri so I dont have to wait long to be seen but its just been on my mind the last few days and wondered if I am worrying over nothing

Any advice would be great  

Thanks for reading


Kelly x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, everyone is different and I'm sure once measured on friday you'll be able to stop worrying and enjoy your growing bump!

I didn't have a bump at all until I was about 26 wks, I wore my jeans until then, and Myles was a healthy 6lb 14 ozs with good growth throughout the pregnancy.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Once again

Thanks Oink    that little bit of reassurance was all I needed   

Kelly x


----------

